

Programming excuses - dutchbrit
http://programmingexcuses.com/

======
bechampion
[http://programmingexcuses.com/index.php?=PHPB8B5F2A0-3C92-11...](http://programmingexcuses.com/index.php?=PHPB8B5F2A0-3C92-11d3-A3A9-4C7B08C10000)

~~~
m00dy
how did you get that id ?

~~~
bechampion
it's an old bug ...OSVDB-12184

~~~
bechampion
or easter egg
[http://programmingexcuses.com/index.php?=PHPE9568F36-D428-11...](http://programmingexcuses.com/index.php?=PHPE9568F36-D428-11d2-A769-00AA001ACF42)

------
Redoubts

      What did I tell you about using parts of the system you don't understand?
    

This got a smile out of me.

------
orf
I would love a list of all the excuses, they look great in error pages. I made
a quick script[1] to scrape the site, but that's not as nice as a plaintext
file that could just be downloaded?

Edit: Here[2] is a complete list

1\.
[https://gist.github.com/orf/87825a18e6685144ae3b](https://gist.github.com/orf/87825a18e6685144ae3b)

2\.
[https://gist.github.com/orf/db8eb0aaddeea92dfcab](https://gist.github.com/orf/db8eb0aaddeea92dfcab)

~~~
baseballmerpeak
What did _you_ type in _wrong_ to get it to _crash?_

~~~
orf
"Well, at least it displays a very pretty error"

------
ams6110
It's missing Google's "That's an error. That's all we know."

------
ArekDymalski
"It's not a code problem - our users need more training"

Oh, yeah...

EDIT: the more I refresh this page the more I think it should be called
excuses for lazy coders and designers:

You can't use that version on your system

You must have done something wrong

Why do you want to do it that way?

Anyway, it's a nice, painfully accurate collection ...

------
joeax
I worked with a developer who would say "it worked on my box" that meant it
was gold and he refused to investigate further. He was connected to the CEO so
there was little we could do except work around his bugs or ignore completely.

~~~
glhaynes
This is one more reason a continuous integration system is wonderful. If it
works on a developer's box but breaks the integration, it's broken by
definition. (No warranty is expressed or implied that the CEO will see it that
way, of course!)

------
mkagenius
Are they really excuses? Most of them look pretty genuine.

------
Mojah
X-Powered-By: PHP/4.4.9

Seriously? :-)

